# Is Fringe worth watching? (no spoilers, please)



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

We've never seen a single episode, and don't even really know what it's about, other than there's some sci-fi/paranormal thing to it (which we do like). I've got some episodes on my Windows Media Center, but we don't have all of either of the first 2 seasons, so I'd need to "obtain" them through some means (season 1 is going pretty cheap on Amazon at the moment).

Comparisons to other series and spoiler-free comments are welcome.

Brad


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

In a lot of ways it's very much a relation to the early X-files.
They have made huge improvements each year being better then the last, Season 3 has already come out of the gate very strongly.

However there are huge character driven arcs, and I think you would miss a lot of the enjoyment of how the characters have grown emotionally and in depth by not starting at the beginning.

There are mythology episodes, character episodes, monster of the week episodes, and then just the occasionally wackiness like season 2's Noir episode.

Diane


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

In a word? Yes.

The characters are engaging, and the plots are pretty well thought out.
There's also a fair amount of humor.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

dianebrat said:


> However there are huge character driven arcs, and I think you would miss a lot of the enjoyment of how the characters have grown emotionally and in depth by not starting at the beginning.


Oh, I should have specified: We'd start at the beginning if we were going to watch.

Brad


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

This is one of the few shows I watch the same day it airs. The closest comparison I can think of would be to the X-Files. Fair number of "monster of the week" episodes, but there are deep, complex underlying arcs.

I think if you tried to start with the current season, you'd not only be totally confused, but you would miss out on quite a few of the... well, cool things.

John Noble's acting is superb, and adds both humor and poignancy to his character.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Brad you're cheating yourself if you don't watch. It's one of the best shows on right now.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

Emphatic yes! Best show on TV and some incredible individual performances. The two lead characters are played by very talented actors, and the guest stars (no spoilers) have been great.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Best thing on TV.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Yes, you should watch it. While I love the X-Files and LOST; I wasn't really impressed with Fringe at first. I only kept watching because my girlfriend liked it and I'd be in the room when it was on. At some point - I think 3/4 of the way through the first season - I realized it was getting really good and started paying closer attention. Definitely one of my favorite shows.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

OK, so maybe I should check it out.  

Thanks for the input, folks!

Brad


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I generally love this type of tv show, but I would not recommend _Fringe_ to anyone.
I gave up before the first season was over because I found myself reluctantly watching each episode rather than looking forward to them.


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

bsnelson said:


> OK, so maybe I should check it out.
> 
> Thanks for the input, folks!
> 
> Brad


Thanks for asking the question! I also have been wondering if this was a show we should check out. We love Syfy etc shows, so it seems like one we'd like. Maybe there'll be a catchup marathon sometime in the next few months. If so, Imma collect a bunch of them. Based on comments in the thread, I def want to start at the beginning!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

In some ways I *almost* wish I didn't watch from the start, so I could watch full seasons on back-to-back nights over the course of 2-3 weeks. S1 started with a blast in the pilot but the main story arc did not really take off until later. Still, even without much of the "mythology" S1 was fun in a creepy way -- and, yes, much like The X-Files, there is quite a bit of humor. Better acting, and a bigger budget.

Scandia101, you gave up way, way too soon if you stopped mid-way through the first.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

It is incredibly good-one of the recent episodes "White Tulip" is a masterpiece-one of the best stories I've ever seen. But you'll have to watch from the beginning-and be patient, the show took about half a season to get it's footing. There's a storyline involving Mark Valley that kind of drags on a while until they finally just drop it entirely-for the better.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Early X-Files with a healthy dose of Alias and a teensy pinch of Lost.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

spikedavis said:


> It is incredibly good-one of the recent episodes "White Tulip" is a masterpiece-one of the best stories I've ever seen. But you'll have to watch from the beginning-and be patient, the show took about half a season to get it's footing. There's a storyline involving Mark Valley that kind of drags on a while until they finally just drop it entirely-for the better.


This is what I was going to say. In the beginning they seemed unsure of where they were going with it, and as a result the episodes didn't seem particularly focused (even though the MOTW aspect was enjoyable nevertheless).

They've been on a roll since last season though, it's a really good show now. As for comparisons to other shows, I think they could (maybe should) call it "X-Files: The next generation" without problems at all.  They even alluded to cases as being "X class" or something like that IIRC.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

MickeS said:


> This is what I was going to say. In the beginning they seemed unsure of where they were going with it, and as a result the episodes didn't seem particularly focused (even though the MOTW aspect was enjoyable nevertheless).
> 
> They've been on a roll since last season though, it's a really good show now. As for comparisons to other shows, I think they could (maybe should) call it "X-Files: The next generation" without problems at all.  They even alluded to cases as being "X class" or something like that IIRC.


Right-in a lot of ways, too I think it's had a stronger first 2 seasons than the X-Files did-the mythology is more focused and specific-whereas with the X-Files it was more ominious and shrouded in secrecy-even up until the end.

With Fringe, you know what the stakes are, the history is revealed fairly quickly-I'm thinking of the episode "Peter" in particular from Season 2. If this was LOST, that's an episode that they would have saved for the final season!


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

I avoided watching FRINGE because early on they'd used the word "paranormal" in describing what the show would be like. "Paranormal" has far too often meant "occult".

Since then I've gotten the impression that there's been no occult elements, and that they've stuck with pretty much pure scifi and intrigue. 

Am I getting this right? Did I shortchange myself by not watching it from the start? Should I try to catch up?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

gastrof said:


> I avoided watching FRINGE because early on they'd used the word "paranormal" in describing what the show would be like. "Paranormal" has far too often meant "occult".
> 
> Since then I've gotten the impression that there's been no occult elements, and that they've stuck with pretty much pure scifi and intrigue.
> 
> Am I getting this right? Did I shortchange myself by not watching it from the start? Should I try to catch up?


What's wrong with the occult?

The show is worth watching. There's no occult stuff that I know of. Plus there's Anna Torv


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

gastrof said:


> I avoided watching FRINGE because early on they'd used the word "paranormal" in describing what the show would be like. "Paranormal" has far too often meant "occult".
> 
> Since then I've gotten the impression that there's been no occult elements, and that they've stuck with pretty much pure scifi and intrigue.
> 
> Am I getting this right? Did I shortchange myself by not watching it from the start? Should I try to catch up?


They have done very little if anything about paranormal events and the occult (I can't think of anything). It's all about sci-fi, so yes if that is why you didn't watch, you have missed out.


----------



## toddvj (Apr 22, 2004)

If you don't have enough yes's already... Yes.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

For me it started as as a light show I watched while doing my 45 min on my elliptical trainer. Like Eureka and warehouse 13. However, as season one continued and became more intense I need to make it sit down and watch show. 

If you liked x files, lost, or even some lesser sci fi series like invasion, Suface, flashforward, V, you will like this show. 

If you hate most of the other shows I mentioned stay away. I am a sucker for sci fi so I have no choice.

One thing, good very good acting which I always appreciate.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

gastrof said:


> Since then I've gotten the impression that there's been no occult elements, and that they've stuck with pretty much pure scifi and intrigue.


It's not exactly "pure science" in the sense that the things shown are all possible, it's more sci-fi that's rooted in real science and the real world, which is my favorite kind (as opposed to full blown sci-fi like Battlestar or Stargate, etc).

Like Micke says, it has nothing to do with the occult or ghosts or anything like that, so paranormal might not be the best word to describe it


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paranormal


> Paranormal is a general term (coined ca. 19151920) that designates experiences that lie outside "the range of normal experience or scientific explanation" or that indicates phenomena that are understood to be outside of science's current ability to explain or measure.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

robojerk said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paranormal


I know that's the official definition but I think when most people hear the world "paranormal" they associate it with ghosts/occult stuff as opposed to telekenisis, mind-reading, or whatever it is. Not everyone but I think that connotation is out there.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

No ghosts, magic, or supernatural stuff on the show... yet. 

It wouldn't fit.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Well, the term "paranormal" often DOES get used in connection with the occult, ghosts, etc.

X-Files used the term either in ads or onscreen titles, and we know they didn't stick with scifi, but went into the occult too.

I avoid the occult like the plague, and it looks like X-Files has, indirectly, burned me again. Fringe ads used the "paranormal" term when it was starting up, so I didn't bite. Since then I've gotten the feeling it is pure scifi, and doesn't go the X-Files route.

Drat.

Gotta look for the DVDs now.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

mrdazzo7 said:


> It's not exactly "pure science" in the sense that the things shown are all possible, it's more sci-fi that's rooted in real science and the real world, which is my favorite kind (as opposed to full blown sci-fi like Battlestar or Stargate, etc)...


Well, in the post you replied to, I used the words "pure _scifi_" not "pure science".

As for what's rooted in the real world and what isn't, I'm sure we all visit parallel universes every day.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

I watched the first few eps when the show first aired and it just didn't do it for me. I had very high expectations and wanted to like it, but it just seemed too...hokey. I've seen/heard people raving about it lately. Did it get better?


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

yes


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

tivoboyjr said:


> I watched the first few eps when the show first aired and it just didn't do it for me. I had very high expectations and wanted to like it, but it just seemed too...hokey. I've seen/heard people raving about it lately. Did it get better?


It got a lot better in the last season.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tivoboyjr said:


> I watched the first few eps when the show first aired and it just didn't do it for me. I had very high expectations and wanted to like it, but it just seemed too...hokey. I've seen/heard people raving about it lately. Did it get better?


While I'd definitely recommend starting from the beginning to understand the characters, I don't think there's any question that S2 was far superior to S1, and the ending of S2 which has now been continued with the beginning of S3 has the makings of an amazing storyline. Anyone who is remotely interested in sci-fi should definitely be watching this show. It's excellent.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

deandashl said:


> yes





MickeS said:


> It got a lot better in the last season.





DevdogAZ said:


> While I'd definitely recommend starting from the beginning to understand the characters, I don't think there's any question that S2 was far superior to S1, and the ending of S2 which has now been continued with the beginning of S3 has the makings of an amazing storyline. Anyone who is remotely interested in sci-fi should definitely be watching this show. It's excellent.


Thanks. I may have to give it another try. Maybe I'll just pick it up at the start of S2.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

The end of season 2, especially the last 2 episodes were some of the best TV in a long while.

I just love this storyline, and it really has made the show take off in quality.

-smak-


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Love Fringe! Great show. :up:


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

It is most excellent - you should definitely watch!


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

tivoboyjr said:


> I watched the first few eps when the show first aired and it just didn't do it for me. I had very high expectations and wanted to like it, but it just seemed too...hokey. I've seen/heard people raving about it lately. Did it get better?


I'm in the same boat, though I think I made it through most of the first season before giving up. It just seemed kind of cheesy to me and I didn't enjoy it that much. I wonder if it really got that much better.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Fringe is a fantastic show, but it didn't totally click for me until the latter half of S1. All of the elements were in place, but they didn't come together in the way that made me sit up and go "Wow" until the last few eps of that season. But S2 was awesome in pretty much every way, and S3 is off to a good start (only one ep in at this point).


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

I originally gave up on Fringe after the 6th episode, but it turned out the 7th was where the Season One arc began to take off. And so far it has only gotten better from there. *knock on board*

When you first start watching Fringe, it might not seem like it's going anywhere. But unlike other shows, they do have a plan. And there are seeds planted in the beginning episodes that do pay off later on.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

:up: for Fringe. Been watching from the start.

I'd like to hear Anna Torv and John Noble chatting between takes. Do they revert to their Aussie accents?


----------



## northmoor (Feb 9, 2005)

There was a similar question asked in another thread a couple months back. I started out watching Fringe, as it was one of the types of shows I like. Although, the first few eps were interesting and pretty good, it quickly seemed to turn into a freak of the week series without advancing the underlying story lines much. I stopped watching somewhere around ep 8-9 of season 1. 

I read some good comments in here about last season (season 2). And, I asked in here about it. One poster said it got better with about ep 16 of season 2 and advised that I should just pick it up there. Because there were so many good comments, I decided to give it another try. I just re-watched them all from the beginning this past summer, as I don't like watching a show after missing seeing some eps. It took a fair amount of patience to push through some of the eps. But, the show did get better in the last half of season 2, as the underlying story and plot took more center stage. I wouldn't say it's a great show, but it's worth watching.

I liked V better. That's not to take anything away from Fringe though.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

northmoor said:


> I liked V better.


Well now you're just being silly.


----------



## northmoor (Feb 9, 2005)

spikedavis said:


> Well now you're just being silly.


To each their own. Fringe got to be so uninteresting that I stopped watching it in season 1. I wasn't the only one. And, it took a fair amount of effort to go back and watch a lot of those eps. But, like I said, the advice I received was good, as it did get a lot better towards the end of season 2.

I've yet to stop watching V. I think there's only been about 10 eps so far, but it kept my interest, and I'm looking forward to its return. That's more than I could say about Fringe after 10 eps. But, fortunately, Fringe got a lot better much later on.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

IMO, Fringe is about a billion times better than V.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> IMO, Fringe is about a billion times better than V.


1 billion to the billionth power!


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

spikedavis said:


> 1 billion to the billionth power!


It's comments like these that tempt me to watch season two of Fringe. Since I watched much of the first season of Fringe, I'm guessing I've seen about the same number of Fringe and V episodes. I like V a lot better than what I've seen of Fringe. I thought Fringe was very... mediocre. Not that V is a masterpiece, but it keeps my interest.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

DLiquid said:


> It's comments like these that tempt me to watch season two of Fringe. Since I watched most of the first season of Fringe, I've probably seen about the same number of Fringe and V episodes. I like V a lot better than what I've seen of Fringe. I thought Fringe was very... mediocre. Not that V is a masterpiece, but it keeps my interest.


I can gaurantee you there is nothing in V that matches the heartbreaking emotion of an episode like "Peter" or "White Tulip". I get chills when I think about White Tulip.


----------



## northmoor (Feb 9, 2005)

spikedavis said:


> I can gaurantee you there is nothing in V that matches the heartbreaking emotion of an episode like "Peter" or "White Tulip". I get chills when I think about White Tulip.


Those two eps were from the latter part of season 2 (16 & 18). Like I stated, the series did really start to pick up then and became good.

It's just the 25-30 episodes in the last half or more of season 1 and the first half of season 2 that really dragged. If they'd have only condensed those eps to about 3 or 4 that advanced the main storyline, then perhaps I'd agree more. Most of those were to put it nicely -- mediocre.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Pick up "then"??? I thought it picked up from halfway though season one. I didn't even mind it overall before then, but I do admit that Mark Valley's story was kind of grating on my nerves.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Barely made it through the first episode. Glad to hear others like it though.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Eric the Midget on tonight, I'll be watching.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

This could be the most watched episode ever.


----------



## RyanSmith (Jan 31, 2013)

I love Fringe tv show. Now watching 4th season of this show and will soon start 5th season of this show.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

RyanSmith said:


> I love Fringe tv show. Now watching 4th season of this show and will soon start 5th season of this show.


Cool! In another two years, let us know if you liked how it ended.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It had some bad moments, but overall it was a good show and I'm sad to see it go.

Dan


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Cool! In another two years, let us know if you liked how it ended.


LMAO...yeah, way to resurrect a 2 year old thread.


----------



## SnakeVargas (Feb 8, 2013)

I enjoyed Fringe. It seemed like it kept reinventing itself. That was my primary complaint. I'd settle in and be enjoying it and then suddenly it is a parallel universe series. Then the parallel universe is gone and it is a invasion from the future series.

I think I enjoyed it best when it was more monster of the week in nature. Back in the beginning.


----------

